# Which rapidshare server is the fastest for download from India?



## Rockstar11 (Jun 10, 2008)

Which rapidshare server is the fastest for download from India? (free user)

Download via:
 TeliaSonera
 Level(3)
 GlobalCrossing
 Cogent
 TeliaSonera #3
 GlobalCrossing #2
 TeliaSonera #2
 Deutsche Telekom
 Teleglobe #2
 Teleglobe
 Level(3) #3
 Level(3) #2


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 10, 2008)

Teleglobe has delivered the best performance for me. YMMV!


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2008)

teleglobe has speed, but the server is always on load.. but equal importance is for teliasonera and teleglobe...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Teleglobe, because it is owned by VSNL


----------



## dreams (Jun 10, 2008)

I always use Teliasonara #2..

will try Teleglobe too.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 10, 2008)

Cognet always gives the best speed for me at night, then teleglobe, third comes Level3/teliasonera


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

It gets updated, make sure javascript and cookies are enabled. What browser do you use? also to skip the wait time, disconnect and reconnect the internet. I use a shortcut key to do it, so press a key, and reload the page to download another file. No wait time at all.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Teleglobe, because it is owned by VSNL



didnt know that vsnl owns it....i usually use TeliaSonera #2 but i must try using Teleglobe from now on


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, teleglobe was bought by vsnl international for 1000 crore, now its a subsidiary of tata. teleglobe.com redirects to tata too.


----------



## bbalegere (Jun 13, 2008)

Try Cognet.
I get good speeds with cognet.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 26, 2008)

okay 
thanks guys...


----------



## krazzy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cogent.


----------

